
North has acquired the patents and tech behind Intel’s Vaunt AR glasses - ringothemystic
https://www.theverge.com/2018/12/17/18144221/north-focals-intel-vaunt-patents-ar-glasses
======
amacalac
great, it's going to be interesting to see what they do with those!

